# Work Benches



## NeilYeag (Sep 27, 2016)

The Dream:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0220.jpg 

The REALITY!!!!

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/IMG_0311_zpsligd6su6.jpg

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2016)

That's nothing, lol. I got you beat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice bench
Right now is a rare moment in my shop- nothing is on bench- That sure will not last.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 28, 2016)

I am right in the middle of a kitchen cabinet build. Four base cabinets done, and four to go. Not terribly difficult work, but it is a lot of material to prep and move around. Be glad when they are done. Getting burned out on it, but want to push through. I want to move back to a furniture project or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 28, 2016)

A clean workbench is a workbench in need of dusting! If you keep them full of goodies all the time, you don't have to dust so often!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

